# Pictures Anyone?



## pezlo (Jul 28, 2003)

I just bought an '05 Altima 2.5S, and I'm looking for upgrade ideas. Does anyone have pictures of their mods, if you do I would love to see the pics!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

www.cardomain.com/id/altim8ga


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

yeah, click on the link in my sig for crapdomain site


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

follow the link in my sig for more.


----------



## pezlo (Jul 28, 2003)

Here's my new Altima, don't have many pictures yet. http://members.cardomain.com/pezlo22


----------



## pezlo (Jul 28, 2003)

All of you have pimpin' ass rides that's for the posts.


----------



## pezlo (Jul 28, 2003)

I meant thanks. oops!


----------



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2353064


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

freddy la menace said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2353064


i know that is not .. your whip.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

lol isn't that... the turbo machine


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

Pics at CD in my sig.


----------

